

Opus, the open codec for podcasts and Internet audio - grh
https://auphonic.com/blog/2012/09/26/opus-revolutionary-open-audio-codec-podcasts-and-internet-audio/

======
grh
What makes Opus particularly attractive for podcasting is the fact that it
unites the benefits of music- and speech-specific audio codecs - listen to the
examples ;)

------
floholl
What I really like about Opus is that it provides excellent sound quality even
at very low bitrates - and at very low latencies as well. Those two things
really distinguish it from other lossy codecs, such as MP3 or AAC.

~~~
hanshalo
well, i would be interested in aac examples, they only compare it to mp3 ...

------
dmishe
I wonder if it's even possible to switch iTunes to this, from the legal
perspective? Will major labels allow new format?

~~~
grh
If iTunes switches, then everyone will use it ...

They use a different technique than in other lossy codecs (mp3, acc, etc.)
without a psychoacoustic model. And the algorithms are actually quite old and
not patented anymore (as in aac, mp3) - so in theory it should work ;)

However, I think libopus should also compile on the iPhone, so it should be
possible to play .opus files on i-devices.

~~~
dmishe
No, I'm not at all concerned about tech details. It's just that a big part of
itunes evolution was related to different label legal things

------
sephren
Might be interesting if it's used on the mobile version of skype.

~~~
floholl
I think the Skype implementation is in fact complete, just not released yet.

